# Goggles dilemma



## icemonkey (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi have been going to all types of stores and trying all types of goggles form all brands that are available 

The dilemma is that the goggles all have a gap at the nose bridge 

1 - I don’t want to buy from online yet because I don’t know if it will fit properly and if it does not fit I hate the trouble of returns online 

2- I tried even an Asian fit goggle (e.g. Oakley’s crowbar, the only ones I found in Asian fit) and there was still a gap. 

So I have come down to the following 

Oakley elevate – Slight gap (I think its for girls!)
Oakley Canopy – Slight gap
Oakley Airbrake – Slight gap 

The rest like MI / M2 and electric and ect all had to big of a gap 

If I get them in Asian fit form Oakley online I think they will fit but I am curious if there are any others out there? 

And how do the Canopy compare to the airbrake?


----------



## RightCoastShred (Aug 26, 2012)

All the goggles you tried have a larger than average frame and lense size. Try on a-frames, crowbars, or splices and see if those fit.


----------



## Madbob14 (Feb 28, 2013)

Smith I/O has an asian fit version! Rei has them online and have an awesome return policy. They fit my asian face while the normal ones didnt fit. EG 2.5 goggles didnt fit my face either.

If all else fails do a DIY and super glue extra foam pad onto the nose area!


----------



## djmisio85 (Jan 22, 2013)

I agree with the Oakley A-Frame suggestion as they are a more traditional (not oversized) goggle, and get them in Asian fit. Living in Japan, I have the opposite of this dilemma, so had to find US fit goggles here in Japan. My gf and I both have Oakley Splices, she (being Japanese) has the Asian fit, and they definitely have way more padding in the nose area.


----------



## icemonkey (Oct 9, 2013)

I actually tried the a frame e splice and the crowbar. I also tried the crowbar in Asian fit and all still had a gap it was weird but the crowbar with Asian fit had a bigger gap then the canopy regular. 

Diy is funny but it looks like I need to take a risk or just try out more. 

Thanks for the tips


----------

